# RCI Platinum is it worth the upgrade?



## silentg (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi TUGGers!
We have been members of RCI for many years. Have been thinking of letting membership expire ( Jan2020). Was reading about the Platinum Membership sounds a bit better than regular RCI. Do any of you have this? Is it better than RCI? How much more does it cost?
Thank you for any info, pro or con.
Silentg


----------



## Laurawilcox (Jul 9, 2018)

I would first look at their policies.  We are platinum members and it was no help when we tried to get an exchange that made sense for us.  Lots of new fees and many weeks locked to cash payments instead of exchanges.  Hilton Grands in Orlando $25 a day resort and some $18-24 for parking as well as point fees.  I’m not sure of the value but don’t know how we’ll TUG works for exchanges.  New here. We have Pono Kai in Kauai and lots of flexibility to weeks just don’t know how to swap them now.


----------



## missyrcrews (Jul 10, 2018)

I have it.  We do several extra vacations through RCI.  (4 or 5 a year...mostly purchased on sale, for long weekend use.)  Platinum members get 10% off for those.  And they get a 1 day "jump" on any sales.  It is $89/year.  I figure the 10% savings on the extra vacations makes it a wash for us.  We are weeks members of RCI.


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 10, 2018)

silentg said:


> Hi TUGGers!
> We have been members of RCI for many years. Have been thinking of letting membership expire ( Jan2020). Was reading about the Platinum Membership sounds a bit better than regular RCI. Do any of you have this? Is it better than RCI? How much more does it cost?
> Thank you for any info, pro or con.
> Silentg


In years past, Platinum afforded opportunities in random Hilton and Hyatt hotels. We booked Chicago, Washington DC and San Diego. That made it worth it for me. Rejoined again -- but never saw any of those again.


----------



## jackio (Jul 10, 2018)

b2bailey said:


> In years past, Platinum afforded opportunities in random Hilton and Hyatt hotels. We booked Chicago, Washington DC and San Diego. That made it worth it for me. Rejoined again -- but never saw any of those again.


That was the reason I joined in the first place - they had the Affinia in NYC.  After I joined, I never saw it, although I have seen Washington DC.
They used to give good rebates, and I took advantage of them, but now they give you % off the combine fee and guest certificates.  I don't know if it will be worth my while to renew when my membership is up.
I do put in ongoing searches a lot, and you don't have to pay to initiate one with platinum.  You can also hold a vacation without paying
I did get a unit upgrade, just once, several years ago for being platinum. DVC SSR - we were upgraded from a 1BR to a 2BR, 2 weeks prior to check in.
Now I think you can buy the upgrade option without platinum, but it is free with it.


----------



## Coach Boon (Aug 6, 2018)

I'm still struggling with this additional fee for supposed benefits. Where I'm located in Canada, a "quick" drive anywhere to a resort doesn't happen. Even a 10% discount competes against my AAA (CAA) membership. The option may work for Americans but I can't see it working for any Canadian member.

Perhaps others can chime in, especially Canadians with their opinions. To those posting before me, thanks, you added some insights that aren't obvious when just reading the promo material from RCI.


----------



## Magic1962 (Aug 6, 2018)

I love RCI and Platinum.... we just got an free upgrade in Hilton Head and a guest certificate I don't mind paying the extra money... Dave


----------

